# Problème plein écran youtube



## Asclepios73 (7 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir, depuis quelques semaines je n'arrive plus à mettre youtube en plein écran avec safari. Pour être plus précis, la fenetre de lecture s'agrandit normalement mais la video est toujours lu dans une miniature.

Une image sera plus parlante, regardez ce lien

Auriez vous une idée?
Merci!


----------



## Asclepios73 (10 Janvier 2016)

Personne n'a de solution ?


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2016)

Ben non, à part faire ce que tu as déjà dû faire : vérifier qu'il n'y a pas une extension de Safari installée récemment qui met son bordel, vider le cache de Safari, voir le réinitialiser complètement.
Il serait utile avant tout de vérifier si le même comportement existe dans une autre session, mais je pense que non.


----------



## Asclepios73 (10 Janvier 2016)

Effectivement, vider cache + historique ne fait rien. Aucun plug-in impliqué non plus.
Et sur une session invité, pas de pb. Idem sous firefox...


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2016)

As-tu réinitialisé complètement Safari ?

Quoique, même problème ici : http://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-daffichage-de-youtube-dans-safari.1276657/, et ça n'a rien changé.
Mais au cas où...

Après c'est peut être des histoires avec Flash (le désinstaller complètement, préférences comprises ? Quoique Flash/YouTube, je ne sais plus où ça en est, je ne comprends rien à leurs histoires), ou avec des paramètres concernant l'html 5, mais là, c'est pas moi qui vais pourvoir te dire quelque chose d'intelligent ou de pertinent à ce propos...


----------

